# Problema al actualizar.

## Sagformas

Buenos días señores:

Les escribo puesto que he conseguido instalar Gentoo y todo funciona correctamente, el problema viene a la hora de actualizar, me hago un lío con lo que debo de hacer y siento mi inutilidad pero me gustaría poder emplear esta distribución y necesito ayuda para poder avanzar y aprender  :Smile: 

Aquí les dejo el error :

 emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world                     

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-52.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.0.30::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/icu-49:0/52= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (app-text/libebook-0.0.2::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/52= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.0.16::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/icu-53.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.0.901::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <=x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.49[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.6_beta2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

app-text/poppler:0

  (app-text/poppler-0.24.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/poppler-0.16:0/44=[xpdf-headers(+),cxx] required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.2.6.3::gentoo, installed)

  (app-text/poppler-0.26.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libgcrypt:0

  (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0/11= required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.12.2::gentoo, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "=dev-db/mariadb-10.0*[embedded=,minimal=,static=,static-libs=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- dev-db/mariadb-10.0.13::gentoo USE="bindist community pam perl ssl xml -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -odbc -oqgraph -profiling (-selinux) -sphinx -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc -test -tokudb" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    xml? ( extraengine )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    odbc? ( extraengine !minimal ) xml? ( extraengine !minimal ) minimal? ( !oqgraph !sphinx ) tokudb? ( jemalloc ) tcmalloc? ( !jemalloc ) jemalloc? ( !tcmalloc ) minimal? ( !cluster !extraengine !embedded ) static? ( !ssl )

(dependency required by "virtual/mysql-5.6-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/ark-4.14.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.14.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.14.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

He de comentar que empleo los drivers privativos de ati, y estos aún no son compatibles con xorg 1.16, muchísimas gracias de antemano ^^

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> 
> * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
> * man page to learn how to update config files. 

 

Primero debes ocuparte de esto. Prueba con 

```
#(root) etc-update
```

Después intenta de nuevo el comando de actualización y si te da errores pega la salida en el foro y también la salida de 

```
emerge --info
```

.

----------

## JotaCE

seria interesante saber que perfil esta usando el colega

Puedes publicar la salida de 

eselect profile list

Comienza por 

emerge dev-libs/icu x11-base/xorg-server app-text/poppler dev-libs/libgcrypt 

abre o crea el archivo /etc/portage/package.use

dev-db/mariadb embedded minimal static static-libs 

Luego otra vez

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Me da la impresion agregaste ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" en tu make.conf verdad??

Saludos!

Saludos

----------

